# أعزائي المهندسين عندي بحث في الكليه وأتمنى المساعده



## م عبدالرزاق (4 أغسطس 2008)

عنوان البحث 

support in maining


الأنواع والشروط والكلفه لها


بصراحه أنا بحثت في النت وبعض الكنب فلم أجد مايفي 



شاااااااااااااااااااااااااكر تعاونكم من الأعمااااااااااااااااااااااق


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (4 أغسطس 2008)

م عبدالرزاق قال:


> عنوان البحث
> 
> support in maining
> 
> ...



الأخ الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد قمت بدراسة جزء ليس بسئ عن التدعيم في المناجم 
support in mining 
ولكن أنا لدي الكتاب 
ولكن سوف أحاول إن شاء الله رفع ما أستطيع منه 
وأرجو من الأخوة التكرم بإضافة أي شئ


----------



## طارق البخاري (4 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

الظاهر أنك تبحث عن انواع التدعيم في المناجم التحت سطحية

قد لا يخفى عليك أن هناك نوعين رئيسيين من انواع التدعيم هما التدعيم الأولى (قد يسمى مؤقت) Temporary وتدعيم ثانوي.

*التدعيم الاولي* : ويسمى الأولي لأنه أول تدعيم للنفق بعد عملية الفتح يشمل طريقتين أو نوعين رئيسيتين (وهناك أنواع أخرى تستخدم في حالات خاصة ) هما التدعيم بالمسامير Rockbolts والتدعيم بالرش الخرساني Shotcrete واعتماداً على قوة الصخور فقد يحتاج إلى تدعيم ثانوي (أي أن إذا كانت الصخور ثابتة قد لا يحتاج إلى تدعيم ثانوي لها بخاصة في المناجم إذ كل شئ محسوب فيكفي تدعيمها حتى يستغل الخام خلافاً لاستخدام الأنفاق في مجال الهندسة المدنية إذ المهم هو استمرارية ثبات النفق لأطول مدة ممكنة)

التدعيم الثانوي : هو كذلك يشمل نوعين رئيسيين هما التدعيم باستخدام الأقواس الحديدية Steel Sets والتدعيم باستخدام التبطين بالقوالب الخرسانية Concrete Lining والتبطين بالقوالب الإسمنتية قليلاً ما يستخدم في مجال التعدين بسبب تكلفته الباهظة.

وأخيرا : لو مازلت تريد تفاصيل أكثر سأضع لك بحثاً لذلك.


----------



## طارق البخاري (5 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

هناك مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى وهي كتاب Practical Rock Engineering وفي الباب 14 يتحدث عن التدعيم بالمسامير والكوابل على هذا الرابط (آخر موضوع في الصفحة) :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63203-3.html

وفي الباب الخامس عشر يتحدث عن التدعيم بالرش الخرساني على هذا الرابط (أول موضوع في الصفحة) :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63203-4.html


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (5 أغسطس 2008)

أكرم كيلاني قال:


> الأخ الكريم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد قمت بدراسة جزء ليس بسئ عن التدعيم في المناجم
> Support In Mining
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك
وبإنتظار جديدك


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (5 أغسطس 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> هناك مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى وهي كتاب Practical Rock Engineering وفي الباب 14 يتحدث عن التدعيم بالمسامير والكوابل على هذا الرابط (آخر موضوع في الصفحة) :
> 
> ...


 

أسأل الله لك لكم التوفيق

ولكن ماذا عن المواد المستخدمه في التدعيم مثل الخشب والهيدروليك


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (8 أغسطس 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> الظاهر أنك تبحث عن انواع التدعيم في المناجم التحت سطحية
> 
> ...


 

عزيزي أبو حمزه كانت اتنمى مراسلتك على الخاص وتعذر ذلك بسبب عدد مشاركاتي

أتمنى تزويدي على الخاص بالبحث الذي ذكرته 

ولك منا خالص الشكر ووافر الدعاء


----------



## طارق البخاري (12 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله



> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> هذا كتاب يحتوي أكثر من 400 صفحة من الحجم المتوسط عن الأنفاق فقد قام بعض الأخوة في هذا المنتدى بطلب بحوث عن الأنفاق واتمنى ان يشبع هذا الكتاب حاجاتهم.
> 
> ...


----------

